# My summer kayak victims



## challenger (Dec 18, 2018)

I spend several days every weeks throwing top water plugs at these beauties. I fish from a kayak in a creek that has its mouth emptying into the ICW. Catching these in 1/2-3 feet of water is addictive. They usually hit with great purpose and inhale the plug. Even when they don't hook up they are great fun. I've had them hit 9 times before getting hooked but generally they give up if they don't eat it in 2-3 tries. The OT here is 18-27" and I've caught them up to 32" in this little creek. Great fun that free and only a 10 minute trip from my door to throwing my first cast. I usually lose 10-15 pounds each spring and summer. Unfortunately it comes back like a bad penny every winter. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 18, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks like fun, what are they and are they good to eat?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 18, 2018)

Spot tail / redfish. Yes, good eating.


----------



## challenger (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes excellent eating. They were overfished during the "blackened redfish" craz. Nc limits the take to one fish per day. 
They fight really hard too. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natster (Dec 18, 2018)

Where in this world are you?
I'm in Arkansas, USA.
N


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 18, 2018)

challenger said:


> Yes excellent eating. They were overfished during the "blackened redfish" craz. Nc limits the take to one fish per day.
> They fight really hard too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have a friend that lives in Hampstead. He does landscaping and irrigation and sells palm trees.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2018)

Natster said:


> Where in this world are you?
> I'm in Arkansas, USA.
> N


You Arkysawians? don't know about ya'll. he is in North Carolina. That's what NC stands for.


----------



## challenger (Dec 18, 2018)

Hampstead NC 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natster (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry. I found it now. I did not find it before.
N


----------

